# 2nd scan tomorrow- worried and confused.



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

This is our first iui, and i feel like im on a bloody rollercoaster, one day im fine and then the next im a ball of stress and emotion. I feel like an absolute idiot, by keep posting my concerns and questions on here, but I feel a bit like I dont really have anywhere else to go for advice. 

Anyway, the reason that Im posting is that I have my second scan tomorrow, and after reading some of the other posts, im worried that i havent had enough scans. 

Is it normal to be having my second scan on day 9? 

I think i just need someone to reasure me, sorry for being a bit pathetic, but i just feel so confused.

Thanks
DSH


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi DSH,

Don't worry about asking questions  we all do it which is why this site is so great. Day 9 sounds fine to be having your second scan, clinics do vary a lot in how many scans they do. Think mine is unusual in doing so many.

Why don't you come join us on the IUI TTC thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=210639.120 there's lots of lovely ladies on there who are a great support.


PompeyD


----------



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks pompeyD, 

Whats the thread. Im rubbish with computers? 

Thanks
Hollie


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi DSH,

We must be at a similar stage, I had my second scan today (day 11) so don't worry. I have had one IUI before unfortunately a BFN, but at least I have more of an idea what to expect this time. You can always message me if you want   I'm luckily booked in for the IUI on thursday now... just waiting for the call to say what time I'm having it so I know when to do the trigger shot!
 hope all goes well tomorrow.

Ladynecta


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey ladynecta,  

feel free to join us on the IUI thread too if you want, PompeyD has posted the link above  

Good luck with your IUI    

She   xxx


----------



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Ladynecta, 

Yeah I think we are roughly at the same stage. Yeah a Buddy   Fingers are crossed for you for Thursday -  All systems go . 
Keep me posted with how you get on.

Dsh


----------

